

Shen language ported to its 9th platform, Python - avodonosov

Shen has recently been ported to its 9th platform, Python, 
independently by Ramil Farkhshatov and Matthieu Lagacherie.  The other 
platforms include CLisp and SBCL (Mark Tarver), Javascript, (Ramil 
Farkhshatov), JVM (Hakan Raberg), Clojure (Hakan Raberg), Scheme 
(Bruno Deferrari), Ruby (Greg Spurrier) and Java (Joel Shellman).<p>http://www.shenlanguage.org/<p>(via Mark Tarver on comp.lang.lisp)
======
felixr
Ramil Farkhshatov's implementation can be found here:
<https://github.com/gravicappa/shen-py>

<http://www.shenlanguage.org/>

